# Thesis correction



## Swoncen (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

I'm about to finish my master thesis and my supervisor told me to show my thesis to an english native speaker to correct grammar and other things that I do not see. I thought maybe one of you can read through the thesis and correct errors. I would greatly appreciate that and will write the one in the acknowledgment if you want. I think it will take about 1 hour or 2 to read the thesis, you don't have to understand content. We can arrange for the reward but I have to say that I cannot pay much, I'm still a student. Please respond if you are interested.

Thanks,
Andi


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd love to edit your thesis.


----------



## pjk (Jan 28, 2010)

What is the thesis on? If it is something that interests me, I'd be willing to read it.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 28, 2010)

The topic is "Unexpected Human Behavior Recognition in Image Sequences".

It's done with automatic image processing and pattern recognition algorithms, so it may be interesting for some of you.

If you are interested, please write me your e-mail address per PM and I send you the thesis.
It is in PDF format and it would be great if you can mark the errors and write the corrections as comments. But everything else is great too =)

Thank you!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohhh, thesis!!


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 28, 2010)

Swoncen, I have a reply to your question, but you PM box is full. ; )


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> The topic is "Unexpected Human Behavior Recognition in Image Sequences".



Is that detecting thieves and terrorists with surveillance cameras, for example?


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 28, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Swoncen, I have a reply to your question, but you PM box is full. ; )



Cleared. =)



StefanPochmann said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > The topic is "Unexpected Human Behavior Recognition in Image Sequences".
> ...



Yes, exactly. But my algorithm specializes on detecting unexpected behavior in crowded scenes like mass panic, evacuation etc. It's somehow more difficult because of occlusions etc.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh hey, I have a better usage suggestion:

1. Train it with cubing videos of Rowe, Feliks, Erik, etc.
2. Apply it to cubing videos of me.
3. Tell me what I do wrong, i.e., the unexpected turning behavior


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh hey, I have a better usage suggestion:
> 
> 1. Train it with cubing videos of Rowe, Feliks, Erik, etc.
> 2. Apply it to cubing videos of me.
> 3. Tell me what I do wrong, i.e., the unexpected turning behavior



Cheater!  Using computer software to improve, oh wait...


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 3. Tell me what I do wrong, i.e., the unexpected turning behavior



The output of the algorithm would be, that you are to slow. *lol*
No, it is not possible to do that with the algorithm.


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ...the unexpected turning behavior



Mr. Pochmann's repeated use of this smilie lately has scared me somewhat.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Mr. Pochmann's repeated use of this smilie lately has scared me somewhat.


Can't help it, my PR manager insists.

Oh and I'm curious: How much text is the thesis? Checking in 1-2 hours sounds quite short. Then again, I'm a slow reader...


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 28, 2010)

Since it contains image processing algorithms, most of the work are equations and example images. 1-2 hours was a rough estimation.


----------



## Swoncen (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks to Andrew and Rowan for correcting my thesis. Andrew made a very precise correction which was very usefull and Rowan corrected the whole thesis. Thank you guys!


----------

